# What else could I print?



## Unimower (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello, I'm working up a business model centered around DTG technology. I'm doing a ton of research. One of the things I'm curious about is "other stuff" that DTG printers can print. 

It seems like the T-Jets claim they can print on golf balls, which is cool. And I understand that I could print on mousepads. What else could I offer printing on (besides shirts and other clothing)? T-shirts will undoubtedly be my main priority, but I'd like to have all avenues of revenue open, so to speak.

BTW, I should say that I have not decided yet which printer I'll go with, so maybe this will help me decide. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I suggest you contact DTG manfacturers for this answer.They will tell you all the different substates that can be printed. I have heard great things about the swf kiosk. I have heard horrible stories about the t jet and US screen. I would stay away from the Tjet myself, but you need to make up your mind and spend your money. .... JB


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

same here on the t-jet. 2 people near me have them and they are collecting dust 
I have a brother and have printed ceramic coasters, tote bags, blue jeans, getting ready to buy some canvas to try out. The guy I bought mine from has printed wooden yo-yos and another has printed sand dollars

Hope that helps


----------



## Unimower (Apr 23, 2008)

Cool, these are some good ideas! 

I was just throwing the T-Jet out there because they mentioned the golf balls on their website. I don't think golf balls will make or break me though.


----------



## Unimower (Apr 23, 2008)

Anybody ever try to print CDs with a DTG printer?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

You can print golf balls on most any of the dtg printers. I myself have not tried cds, I would think with the slick surface it would definately need the hard substrate pretreatment and I dont know how that would do on a cd. Are you talking about the cd or the cd case. Alot of people also print canvas prints that look really cool. I have seen toilet seats, light switch plates, a coffee table and a bunch of other stuff, oh another one that was cool was ceiling fan blades.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

oh I forgot about the fan blades. Those turned out pretty cool!!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Page 38 of the dtg101 Guide gives you a list of items and links to post where people talk specifically about how to print these items. In some cases, there are even pictures of these items. Here is the link to the dtg101 Guide - http://www.multirip.com/dtg101.pdf.

Best wishes with your research.

Mark


----------



## retrô (May 7, 2008)

DAGuide said:


> Page 38 of the dtg101 Guide gives you a list of items and links to post where people talk specifically about how to print these items. In some cases, there are even pictures of these items. Here is the link to the dtg101 Guide - http://www.multirip.com/dtg101.pdf.
> 
> Best wishes with your research.
> 
> Mark


 

I just read tudo.Parabéns.Indico for beginner and professional.


----------



## BarryF (May 24, 2008)

martinwoods said:


> same here on the t-jet. 2 people near me have them and they are collecting dust
> I have a brother and have printed ceramic coasters, tote bags, blue jeans, getting ready to buy some canvas to try out. The guy I bought mine from has printed wooden yo-yos and another has printed sand dollars
> 
> How about some facts?


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

BarryF said:


> martinwoods said:
> 
> 
> > same here on the t-jet. 2 people near me have them and they are collecting dust
> ...


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

sunnydayz said:


> You can print golf balls on most any of the dtg printers. I myself have not tried cds, I would think with the slick surface it would definately need the hard substrate pretreatment and I dont know how that would do on a cd. Are you talking about the cd or the cd case. Alot of people also print canvas prints that look really cool. I have seen toilet seats, light switch plates, a coffee table and a bunch of other stuff, oh another one that was cool was ceiling fan blades.


 
Hi Bobbie 
Have you tried canvas? if so what do I need to know before printing?

Thanks


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Chris,

Inkaid matt pretreat works really great for the canvas. I would do 2 coats letting them dry between each application. There is also a clear sealer but I cant think of the name right now. Remember to lighten your ink output as it is a solid surface, thus does not absorb into substrate so you wont need as much ink. Have fun experimenting  If you need any help let me know


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

sunnydayz said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Inkaid matt pretreat works really great for the canvas. I would do 2 coats letting them dry between each application. There is also a clear sealer but I cant think of the name right now. Remember to lighten your ink output as it is a solid surface, thus does not absorb into substrate so you wont need as much ink. Have fun experimenting  If you need any help let me know


 
So I need to put something on before printing?

Sharktees from the inkjet forums had said you can buy something at home depot I thought but the website seems to be down right now so I cannot get my emails from there.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, use the inkaid matte like Bobbielee said, 2 coats, dry in between. You can dilute it 10 -20%, its pretty thick stuff. As far as the stuff at home depot, maybe it was killz or killz 2. I have tried them (and read someone else having sucess with it) but did not like them compared to inkaid.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

BTW, your Brother inks may be different than us with epson heads. Have fun experimenting!


----------

